# Smallest Subwoofers



## darkling (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi all--great site! I'm glad I found it.

I've been wanting a small sub for my desk for awhile. I have a polk rm8 5 piece system that just doesn't do all that I want for gaming and listening to music.

I have the tools and know how to construct a small sub cabinet, just not the slightest idea about the speaker and its parts or about the size of the cabinet.

I have in mind the *5.25" Shielded Woofer - GW2058S* from SpeakerWorks and was thinking about the overall dimensions of the cabinet being 6.5 x 6.5 x 7.5. Port or no--no idea.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi, that cabinet is really, really, really small. I did a really small build that you can read here...http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...5-tb-w6-1139sif-0-35-cu-ft.html#axzz2FHUS75ih

It's about twice the volume you were thinking and uses Tang Band 6.5" sub. Also would work really nice for a desk system.


----------



## darkling (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks so much for your reply vann_d. Your project looks awesome.

So yeah--my idea is for something really, really small. Doesn't have to hit 35hz--but maybe 80?

The speaker is inexpensive and the project wouldn't take much time, BUT I don't know where to start. What does the speaker need? Does the speaker I've chosen indicate in any way that it prefers a port? If I'd chosen a different speaker rated at 4ohms, would it work with my basic Pioneer receiver? These are the kinds of questions I have. 

Can anyone give me some suggestions. Or is this idea a waste of time?

Thanks.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Get a pair of Audioengine 2s and probably won't miss a sub. But if you still do then there is the S8


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

darkling said:


> Thanks so much for your reply vann_d. Your project looks awesome.
> 
> So yeah--my idea is for something really, really small. Doesn't have to hit 35hz--but maybe 80?
> 
> ...


The speaker you have chosen looks to be a poor candidate. If you want to get it just to mess around and see what happens in the volume you've selected I would think a sealed box would be the best bet. I wouldn't have hopes of anything very useful over what you already have with your Polks.

Keep in mind that you are going to need an amplifier to power the sub too. Your Pioneer receiver won't power it by itself. It has a line (signal) out that is meant to be plugged into an amplified subwoofer.

I would suggest trying to find a pre-built, powered subwoofer that meets your criteria. 

If you really want to give the DIY thing a go then I would suggest a different driver selection like one of the following...

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=264-909

or better yet...

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=264-831

If you decide to go this route, we can help you figure the right box to make and the right amp to use. You are not going to get there for $20 however.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

If you want a really small subwoofer you should consider using this driver... 





.


----------



## darkling (Dec 16, 2012)

I like the video, theJman. Where can I get a couple of those?

Vann_d, I appreciate your willingness to help me. I looked at the 5 1/4 tang band several days ago and really liked it, but I don't know what to do about it being 4 ohms. How do I get around that?


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I guess I'm not understanding how you plan on powering the proposed sub. You mentioned a Pioneer receiver. I guess I was assuming it's an A/V receiver. What connections from the receiver to the sub were you planning?


----------



## darkling (Dec 16, 2012)

I thought 4 ohm was for cars and 8 ohm for home. My Polks are 8 ohm. I guess it doesn't matter?

If not, then the tang band it is.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

darkling said:


> I like the video, theJman. Where can I get a couple of those?


No idea actually. I just tossed that in there for a few laughs.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

darkling said:


> I thought 4 ohm was for cars and 8 ohm for home. My Polks are 8 ohm. I guess it doesn't matter?
> 
> If not, then the tang band it is.


For your five surround speakers, you generally want 8 ohm because they are being powered by your receiver.

For the sub, 4 ohm is fine because it will be using a separate amplifier that is made to drive 4 ohm speakers.

I just want to make this point clear. You will need to buy a subwoofer amplifier to go along with your DIY sub. Your receiver will not supply power to the sub by itself. The receiver only sends a low level signal for the subwoofer channel's standalone amplifier.

This is why I recommended you search for a prebuilt sub that meets your criteria. These generally come with an amplifier built in. This is a plug and play solution.

For DIY, you will need to buy a subwoofer driver, design and build a cabinet, and buy a subwoofer amplifier. You will have to decide between a plate amplifier that you build into the subwoofer cabinet or a standalone amp that is not integral. It is much more complicated process but we do it when we can't find a pre-built solution that meets our performance or price goals.

I'm not trying to dissuade you, just want to make sure you're not getting into something that you hadn't bargained for.


----------



## darkling (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm going to go with the 3" tang band actually. I don't know much about this, but I think 4.5x4.5x8 inches would fit my desk well. Those will be my dimensions unless anyone has some insight on a better plan.

So, mdf or cabinet grade plywood?

And, when I order the speaker, what else do I need to order?


----------



## darkling (Dec 16, 2012)

vann_d said:


> For the sub, 4 ohm is fine because it will be using a separate amplifier that is made to drive 4 ohm speakers.
> 
> I just want to make this point clear. You will need to buy a subwoofer amplifier to go along with your DIY sub. Your receiver will not supply power to the sub by itself. The receiver only sends a low level signal for the subwoofer channel's standalone amplifier.
> 
> ...


Thanks--I'd not refreshed my screen when I posted above. This is good to know.

There's a plate amp that is 6.5x6.5 so, I'll make the box 6.5x6.5x9.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

That box is actually a bit big for that sub. You could bottom out the driver at low frequencies. You could use two of those in that box.

The 5 1/4 sub actually works a lot better in that enclosure and will be much louder than even two of the 3"ers together.

My sim shows the 5 1/4" beating dual 3" by almost 6 dB at 80 Hz with the same box and same amp. You will also not be in danger of over excursion with the 5 1/4" sub.


----------

